# I'm thinking of buying a Magio. Any thoughts?



## jsp1210 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've had one year of use of my friends 1997 Extralight and fell in love with it. I now can not even consider other brands of cycles. I may be able to get a deal on a Magio (2004) and wondering if anyone has any opinions or willing to share the knowledge? 
Thanks,
JSP


----------

